# Tornado mortal em Hautmont/França 3 Agosto 2008



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2008 às 11:42)

*Mini-tornado faz pelo menos três mortos no norte do país *

Três pessoas morreram e várias ficaram feridas em Haumont, uma pequena cidade do norte de França, na sequência de um mini-tornado que devastou várias casas à sua passagem na noite passada, informou a prefeitura local 

Os sapadores bombeiros encontraram pouco antes das 08:00 (07:00 em Lisboa) o corpo de uma mulher soterrada nos escombros da sua casa. O marido, adjunto do presidente da Câmara, tinha sido encontrado morto uma hora antes. 

Anteriormente, outra mulher tinha também sido encontrada morta nos escombros da sua habitação.

Pelo menos nove pessoas ficaram feridas, duas delas com gravidade, na localidade próxima de Boussières-sur-Sambre, onde várias dezenas de casas ficaram danificadas, segundo a prefeitura. 

Cerca de 200 sapadores bombeiros foram mobilizados para as operações de busca, salvamento e acolhimento dos moradores das casas danificadas.

Duas dezenas de casas desmoronaram parcialmente em duas ruas de Hautmont, à passagem, cerca das 23:00 locais (22:00 de Lisboa), do mini-tornado no eixo Hautmont-Maubeuge.

Uma parte do telhado de uma casa de repouso de Haumont, bem como uma parte do tecto do hospital de Maubeuge ficaram danificadas. Vários hóspedes da casa de repouso da cidade, padecendo de doenças graves, foram transferidos para outros hospitais.

A canalização de oxigénio que alimentava a casa de repouso rompeu-se e foi necessário encaminhar garrafas de oxigénio, levadas de Lille por sapadores bombeiros.

Numerosas árvores caíram nas estradas e postes eléctricos foram arrancados, o que atrasou a chegada dos socorros ao local.

In:Sol

Epá outra vez a história do mini-tornado, ou é tornado ou não é  pelo dimensão dos estragos diria que é um tornado normal.


----------



## vitamos (4 Ago 2008 às 11:49)

*Re: Mini-tornado em França*

Estava agora a fazer o "copy" da notícia... adiantaste-te

Essa história do mini tornou-se moda  Tornado sim e pelos vistos nao foi nada fraquinho...


----------



## MSantos (4 Ago 2008 às 11:59)

*Re: Mini-tornado em França*

O pessoal da comunicação social faz muita confusão entre tornados furacões ciclones e tufões Aplicam estes termos muitas veses mal Mas desta vez até parece que acertarm, era um tormadomas tinham que estragar tudo metendo lá o "mini"


----------



## Dan (4 Ago 2008 às 12:12)

*Re: Mini-tornado em França*



MSantos disse:


> O pessoal da comunicação social faz muita confusão entre tornados furacões ciclones e tufões Aplicam estes termos muitas veses mal Mas desta vez até parece que acertarm, era um tormadomas tinham que estragar tudo metendo lá o "mini"



Também sou dessa opinião.  Essa gente que inventou a expressão de mini-tornado certamente deve pensar que os furacões é que são os "tornados normais".


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2008 às 12:32)

Serve de consolação que a praga do "mini" tornado é geral, quase todos os meios de comunicação social europeus também falam no "mini".

Um forte tornado, possivelmente um F4, que arrasou totalmente uma casa deixando os alicerces, destrui outra e danificou muitas mais.


----------



## vitamos (4 Ago 2008 às 12:45)

Estruturas em tijolo e cimento e não construções em madeira... quebras acentuadissimas, quer pelos alicerces quer mesmo paredes que parecem pedaços de manteiga após passagem de uma faca de cozinha...

Olhar para imagens nos USA, é diferente de ver iamgens na Europa, tem que se ter em conta esses factores. Concordo perfeitamente que isto possa ser um F4 (no mínimo um F3 a roçar os limites superiores...)

Impressionante


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2008 às 12:48)

Ontem houve mais tornados, na Alemanha e Holanda, com muitos estragos mas sem vítimas. O holandês foi capturado em video:


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2008 às 13:05)

Só por curiosidade, a indignação pelo "mini" é global em todas as línguas, não é problema só nosso.



> Certainly not mini by any stretch of imagination! Think I'm going to complain to the BBC who used the phrase this morning ... getting beyond a joke.





> J'ai envoyé un mail à plusieurs médias parce qu'ils nous gonfflent (mail courtois et civilisé biensûr)!
> Y'a pas de mini-cyclone, de mini-tremblement de terre, de mini-chaleur ou mini-neige... Bref. Ca se veut les rois du monde et de l'info, et ça n'a pas d'esprit critique, ça ne remet jamais en cause les dépêches AFP (car tout par de là et tous reprennent ça).
> Que fou MF???





> der mini einfach riesig der kleine !!!





> I can't believe the term "mini-" is still being applied to tornadoes, especially one which has done quite a bit of damage.


----------



## Lightning (4 Ago 2008 às 13:32)

Bem... cada vez podemos ver mais e mais notícias de tornados em zonas onde são raros... E alguns deles até bem fortes... 

O tempo está todo alterado...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2008 às 13:54)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Bem... cada vez podemos ver mais e mais notícias de tornados em zonas onde são raros... E alguns deles até bem fortes...
> 
> O tempo está todo alterado...



Não, o pessoal é que ocupa cada vez mais terreno, logo está mais vulnerável eles são normais na Europa Central tanto no passado como agora.


----------



## Lightning (4 Ago 2008 às 14:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não, o pessoal é que ocupa cada vez mais terreno, logo está mais vulnerável eles são normais na Europa Central tanto no passado como agora.



Mário Barros, tu tens toda a razão no que disseste, mas não te esqueças que o clima tem vindo a alterar-se para pior, ou seja, cada vez há mais probabilidade de os tornados acontecerem seja onde fôr, penso que o clima também é fundamental para contribuir pa um maior aumento desses fenómenos. Apesar de acontecerem em todo o lado, os tornados só se formam quando as condições climatéricas são as ideais, humidade, vento, etc... 

Mas também tens razão no que disseste 

Eu estou a fazer um artigo para colocar neste fórum de meteorologia, mas um artigo que dá mais trabalho a elaborar, pois a informação que tenho é muita mesmo 

Não é nada de especial. Acho que vão gostar 
O que eu mais gosto é de partilhar e trocar informação com o pessoal


----------



## psm (4 Ago 2008 às 14:12)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Mário Barros, tu tens toda a razão no que disseste, mas não te esqueças que o clima tem vindo a alterar-se para pior, ou seja, cada vez há mais probabilidade de os tornados acontecerem seja onde fôr, penso que o clima também é fundamental para contribuir pa um maior aumento desses fenómenos. Apesar de acontecerem em todo o lado, os tornados só se formam quando as condições climatéricas são as ideais, humidade, vento, etc...
> 
> Mas também tens razão no que disseste
> 
> ...








Á uma coisa que estás te a esquecer ,hoje em dia os massmedia estão em todo o lado e era algo que era impossivel á 25 anos atrás, hoje em dia tens telemoveis ,camaras protateis de televisão, internet etc.
A grande mudança está na rapidez da informação,porque tornados sempre houve e haverá na europa sejam mais intensos ou menos,e dizer que o clima está a mudar é muito relativo.


----------



## Lightning (4 Ago 2008 às 14:19)

psm disse:


> Á uma coisa que estás te a esquecer ,hoje em dia os massmedia estão em todo o lado e era algo que era impossivel á 25 anos atrás, hoje em dia tens telemoveis ,camaras protateis de televisão, internet etc.
> A grande mudança está na rapidez da informação,porque tornados sempre houve e haverá na europa sejam mais intensos ou menos,e dizer que o clima está a mudar é muito relativo.




Pois... tu tmb tens razão... porque em alguns dos documentários que tenho aqui, mostra excertos a preto e branco, de GRANDES tornados 

O que quero dizer com isto é que mesmo na antiguidade, já se registavam tornados nas primeiras cameras de filmar que surgiram


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2008 às 18:04)

(c) Pierre Mahieu





(c) Pierre Mahieu


----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2008 às 18:06)

*HAUTMONT TORNADE 03.08.08*


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2008 às 09:15)

Deixo este video filmado de helicóptero do trajecto do tornado francês:



E mais fotografias aqui:
http://chasseur-orages.blogzoom.fr/273406/5-Aout-2008/


----------

